# Not sure what to do bionic



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

I am on kinetics .894 , should i wait for a rom to come out with .902 build? or wait for DH to finish ics noob here I just get all confused when I see all these different ways to get the the ota .902 path.
What would be the best thing to do?


----------



## dan46n3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Eclipse is already out with 902 compatibility, so why not do that?
Pathsaver to 893 and do Forever Root, then do the 902 update, then do Eclipse 2.1.

Your choices aren't exactly abundant so whichever path you choose isn't going to be too far of a jump from the other.
Go 902 first as it should set you up for whatever comes in the future.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

The biggest thing about .902 is that it is a major update to the radios. So I'd agree with getting your system to 5.9.902, then deciding where to go from there. Kinetx *may* be compatible, just peruse the thread, as I'm sure someone has attempted it already.


----------



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

ty guys


----------



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

the link for forver root on xda does not work anyone have a link?


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Forever root should be here now http://th3oryrom.us.to/

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice,
Th3ory Fluckin rocks lol. ty


----------

